#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  Nema sm 23

## A.Venugopal

Can any one post a copy of NEMA 23 standard.



Thanks for your help

VenugopalSee More: Nema sm 23

----------


## tinku

Pl. chech the link:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Hope this will solve.

----------


## A.Venugopal

Yes it did and thanks a lot Mr Tinku.

Best regards

Venugopal

----------


## kohkin

I tried to download the file, but, It seems that the link doesnt exist, anybody can share Nema sm 23 againt?

thanks.

regards

----------


## Nabilia

NEMA SM 23-1991(R1997, R2002) Steam Turbines for Mechanical Drive Service.pdf	  3.432 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kohkin

thank you Nabilia.

 Im looking for API 617, API 661, WRC-107 and WRC-297 too, Do you have them?

----------


## Nabilia

> thank you Nabilia.
> 
>  Im looking for API 617, API 661, WRC-107 and WRC-297 too, Do you have them?



Yes I do, and they are already posted in other threads.

You can give a man a fish or teach him to fish, let me help you,  

Use google search....   use keyword  egpet and whatever you are looking for. i.e.  API 661 egpet,,,   API 617 egpet etc. if they are expired there, post a request.

----------


## kohkin

mmm, Ive been looking for them and I dont find them that is the reason I'm in this page, maybe I couldnt find them because are no commun, even so thanks for your help.

----------


## Nabilia

Like I said use GOOGLE search, not the search in the board

API 661 and egpet  gives you first on the list     **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API 617 and egpet leads you to   **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

do the same with     WRC 107 and egpet       and WRC 297 and egpet          you will find your files

----------


## Maxaluna2018

Does anyone have a copy of NEMA -SM-23 as per the above thread?

----------


## saiddt

salamyalykoumm all

i need this norme re-upload please

thank you in advance

----------

